# Upside down springs and other fun stuff?



## Aljames (Feb 13, 2008)

So around 9k miles on my 06 GTO I read here that there was a recall or bulletin of some sort regarding the front end suspension. I had some other warranty issues with the car so I asked the dealer to look it up on the computer and see if my vehicle was included. He stated that the info stated 04-06 GTO's were included and the symptoms were a harsh or loud suspension when traveling at low speeds. Initially the service writer stated that when the mechanic drove the car he couldnt detect anything at which time the writer told him basically that "the customer[me] wanted the work done so do it." Right after I picked up the car I noticed noise coming from the front end everytime I hit the smallest bump. Much more pronounced than before. NOTE that I didnt complain about the noise before the work I just noticed it was a firm ride and wanted to make sure all was normal and if my vehicle was included in the bulletin. 

So I drove home about 1 mile and got really upset and turned around and brought the car back to them. One of my original issues was also that the door actuator on the passenger side was not lifting the lock knob all the way out of the door panel so the vehicle could not be opened from the outside. So they decided the actuator was the culprit. Also the trunk latch quit working and the shift boot was ripped.

They turned the springs upside down like the bulletin stated to do and replaced the hardware [12bolts and nuts] that went along with it per GM's instructions. 

All the other work that they performed was wrong . So you ready? They replaced the trunk latch and now you have to slam the trunk to get it to close-whatever. They put the door actuator in the WRONG door and scuffed the panel and reinstalled it wrong while they were at it. They ordered another actuator for the right side and then broke some parts and decided that it wasnt even the actuator in the first place. I forget now but they had the car in and out many times unfixed while they were ordering parts and eventually said its apart so were gonna keep it. And they replaced the shift boot and left a gap of about 3/4 " between the shift knob and the boot and left a zip tie poking through the boot so the car wouldnt barely go into 2nd gear. They realized it was wrong ordered another boot and the gap is still there. Then told me the boot was redesigned and thats the way it was gonna stay. OH yeah and scratched the fender on the left side. URGH! So after 4 or 5 trips to the dealership and about 8-10 days without my car. The same mechanic that cant read the repair order says that he DID see the symptoms on the vehicle that were in the bulletin and that the springs were in fact upside down and rubbing. So he said that he flipped them over and installed the 12 connectors per the bulletin. NOTE: this is the same guy that originally said nothing was wrong with the vehicle.

So I contacted the service writer again after the first corner I went around a loud pop came from the front end of the car. The explanation given was that it must have been one of the springs reseting. So to be sure I had them recheck the vehicles front end because The mechanic who doesnt know the RH side from the LH side did the suspension work. They stated that all was fine. 

Having put 9k miles on the vehicle prior to the work I know something isn't right. I wondered if this vehicle had already had the recall performed before I bought it or if it was late enough in production that they were putting the springs in the right way from the factory.Upon retuning to the dealership The service writer stated that Pontiac wouldnt allow them to reverse the operation.

So now, both door panels rattle from being taken on and off so many times and the center console pops and rattles from when they did the shift boot twice. All which seem to be worse because it feels like the front end is going to fall out of the car everytime I hit a crack in the road. Also the inside edges of the tires are now gone as well and I have about 10,500 on the car. Im about 4 minutes away from sellin the car because Im so frustrated. 

What should I do and has anyone else had the spring fix? PLEASE help with any ideas or moral support. [email protected]:confused


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

In terms of service not responding effectively- I feel your pain brother.
Did you buy the car from that Dealer?
If not, look for another one.
I had to travel 60 miles to find a Pontiac Dealer I can trust to do the work asked for and fix the problem. My car however returned with a dent on the trunk. I'm still puzzling through the process myself. With the myriad of problems you are having you need someone who will do good work and not damage your car-I mean the wrong door actuator which turns out not to be the problem indicates they do not know your GTO.
Your GTO problems are more significant than mine and I felt the same as you- I asked the dealer to take the car back. They will do so if I still want but at a 1000 loss if i trade it in for an 07 car, a 3000 loss if I just want my money back.
They have got you by the short hairs.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Sorry for your headaches Aljames.

If there is another Pontiac dealer near you I would go there with all the work orders for your car the previous dealer filled out, and a list of grievances with the car and try again. With the problems you are having with this dealer it may only get worse.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Aljames said:


> So around 9k miles on my 06 GTO I read here that there was a recall or bulletin of some sort regarding the front end suspension. I had some other warranty issues with the car so I asked the dealer to look it up on the computer and see if my vehicle was included. He stated that the info stated 04-06 GTO's were included and the symptoms were a harsh or loud suspension when traveling at low speeds. Initially the service writer stated that when the mechanic drove the car he couldnt detect anything at which time the writer told him basically that "the customer[me] wanted the work done so do it." Right after I picked up the car I noticed noise coming from the front end everytime I hit the smallest bump. Much more pronounced than before. NOTE that I didnt complain about the noise before the work I just noticed it was a firm ride and wanted to make sure all was normal and if my vehicle was included in the bulletin.
> 
> So I drove home about 1 mile and got really upset and turned around and brought the car back to them. One of my original issues was also that the door actuator on the passenger side was not lifting the lock knob all the way out of the door panel so the vehicle could not be opened from the outside. So they decided the actuator was the culprit. Also the trunk latch quit working and the shift boot was ripped.
> 
> ...



I agree with the other guys. Find another dealership you can trust and get to know the service manager. I had a dealer service problem with my '99 Grand Prix GTP and nothing was getting done until I got buddy buddy with the service manager and let him know that I didn't want to have to send in a poor survey response to GM about the botched repairs. Whoosh, problem resolved and I get the best guy on my car every time I bring it in. Not a fun process, however.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn`t trust our local GM dealer to properly check the air in the tires, let alone a major repair. I like the guys in the parts department, but the service end stinks, and it shows, their repair section is nearly empty every time I`ve been there, or thier body shop is using it buffing cars or doing detailing work.


----------

